# Rebel XT vs XTi vs d70s



## dirty1thirdee (Sep 14, 2006)

I am looking to buy a digital SLR, mostly for action sports photography and nature photography.  I already have a canon film slr with 2 lenses, but they are stock sigma lenses so switching brand really doesn't matter to me.  Here are some questions I want answered

Is the XTi better than the XT? The screen is bigger, but what about other features?  I really want a bigger screen than the XT, but how is playback on the XTi?

What about the d70s vs these 2 canons?  How is one better than the others?

How is the 18-70mm Nikon lens compared to the 18-55mm Canon counterpart?  I don't want to buy a camera and get stuck with a terrible lens. (I know these are both not amazing, but they are what comes in the kit)

How is the Nikon 50mm 1.8 vs the Canon 50mm 1.8?



Thank you for any help at all, I really can't tell which would be the better camera for me.  I want to think about lens investments too, so that is why I ask about the 50mm's.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can, go into a store and hold the different models...this will really help you figure out which is best for you.

The XTi is the best one (IMO).  Large screen, bigger buffer, a 10MP sensor etc.  The new self cleaning sensor is a big plus.  The XTi is, in many ways, a better camera than the more expensive 30D.  Although, if sports & action is a high priority...you might want to look at the 30D (or an older 20D) because it shoots at 5 fps rather than the 3 fps of the Rebels.

Nikon's new D80 looks pretty good, maybe consider that as well.


----------



## dirty1thirdee (Sep 14, 2006)

The XT is really small and uncomfortable to hold from the ones I've used.  I am also considering the 20d, but it is pretty expensive for the money that I have.  I would probably rather have the d70s than the d80 just because the d80 seems to be more of the same and pretty gimmicky.

Another question:  How is it not having ISO 100 on the d70s?  I usually shoot ISO 100 film, so is the noise low at 200?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't think there is any more noise at ISO 200 (on the D70s) than there is at ISO 100 on the Canon cameras.  ISO 200 is just the base setting of the Nikon.  Digital noise is created when the signal from the sensor is amplified (turning up the ISO).  So if ISO 200 is the base, it's at it's minimum amplification.  

It theory, this would suggest that the Nikon would have less noise at ISO 800 or 1600 than the Canons, which start at ISO 100...but I don't think it's that simple.  The camera's electronics and firmware have a lot to do with the amount of digital noise and Canon is at or neat the best in that category.

The XT is quite small, I got the 20D myself, for this and a few other reasons.  You might consider getting the XT with the batter grip, which does make it bigger and easier to hold.


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 14, 2006)

I would get the xti, definitely.  with a battery grip you can get used to the 'smaller' size of the XT series.  If you don't like the small size, get a 20d.


----------



## dirty1thirdee (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the advice!  I'll probably go to the camera store tomorrow to try them out.  What about those lenses?  And doesn't the Nikon have some feature that lets you control off camera sb600 and sb800 flashes from the camera?


----------



## JDP (Sep 14, 2006)

dirty1thirdee said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice!  I'll probably go to the camera store tomorrow to try them out.  What about those lenses?  And doesn't the Nikon have some feature that lets you control off camera sb600 and sb800 flashes from the camera?


Indeed. Canon is really pulling away from the pack with lenses, but Nikon still has the lead with regards to flash. The D70s has a 'commander' mode that will communicate with an SB-600 or SB-800 to fire them wirelessly. 
I was just reading about how advanced Nikon's TTL flash system was today, and now I can't find the article.

And in my completely unbiased opinion, owning only Nikon equipment (But I did once touch a canon in a camera store, so I'm an authoritative figure on this), Canon is a commie company and all their gear is made in sweatshops by Oompa Loompas who get paid solely in chocolate and being as they aren't classified as human, they don't have to adhere to the same labor laws. So there.


----------



## dirty1thirdee (Sep 14, 2006)

JDP said:
			
		

> Indeed. Canon is really pulling away from the pack with lenses, but Nikon still has the lead with regards to flash. The D70s has a 'commander' mode that will communicate with an SB-600 or SB-800 to fire them wirelessly.
> I was just reading about how advanced Nikon's TTL flash system was today, and now I can't find the article.
> 
> And in my completely unbiased opinion, owning only Nikon equipment (But I did once touch a canon in a camera store, so I'm an authoritative figure on this), Canon is a commie company and all their gear is made in sweatshops by Oompa Loompas who get paid solely in chocolate and being as they aren't classified as human, they don't have to adhere to the same labor laws. So there.



Haha, a TOTALLY unbiased opinion.

But I really want to get into flash photography, and most of the lenses that Canon makes are way out of my price range, so the commander mode would be a plus for me.  At least, until I get pocketwizards.


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 15, 2006)

dirty1thirdee said:
			
		

> Haha, a TOTALLY unbiased opinion.
> 
> But I really want to get into flash photography, and most of the lenses that Canon makes are way out of my price range, so the commander mode would be a plus for me.  At least, until I get pocketwizards.



I'll vouch for canon's flashes, i was shocked with how good the exposures were in any situation with the 430ex.  I'm not sure what lenses have to do with the wireless capabilities...did you mean to say canon's flashes?  I know that their both their flashes and lenses are moderately (or about average) priced compared to other big brands like nikon, so that shouldn't be an issue.  Canon makes an st-e2 infrared wireless transmitter that's cheaper than the pocketwizards and works well from what I've heard, you might want to look into that.   You'd be surprised by the results you can get from on-camera strobes though, so it might not even be an issue.


----------



## dirty1thirdee (Sep 15, 2006)

Well what I meant to say was that Canon has amazing, yet expensive L series teles but Nikon has the 10.5 fish, which would actually be affordable for me. (That is a pro for Nikon, seeing as I would actually buy the 10.5)  Also a pro for Nikon is that the d70s has commander mode, which Canon does not use.  This would be good for me because I want to get into flash photography, and I don't want to drop big bucks on PW's or the Canon IR transmitter.  I meant it as 2 separate comments, not that lenses are better for flash photography.  I was asking about lens investments AND flash photography.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 18, 2006)

*****DISCLAIMER*****
*OK, my opinion is going to be heavily biased towards Nikon just so you know because that's what I shoot. *

I ABSOLUTLY HATE THE REBEL. I don't care if its got the guts of a 1DS mkII and it cost $100, I still wouldn't buy it--EVER. It's too damn small, and excruciatingly uncomfortable with lenses such as the 70-200 f/2.8 IS. The build quality of the kit lens just isn't there with the EF 18-55, the Nikon 18-70 is MUCH better in those terms. 

I bought my D70s because it's big in comparison. I was going to get a D200 and a vertical grip, but a rainy day took care of that real quick, so I got the next biggest Nikon I could afford. 6MP, 8MP? Doesnt make a difference. 400 extra pixels is nothing. 10MP? sure, if you make 20x30 prints all the time. And even than, my D70s has made fantastic 20x30's, and its only 6MP. 

If you have big hands like me, and cannot afford a 20D or 30D or good Canon glass, than SKIP IT. My 80-200 f/2.8 feels fine on my D70s. Its not as comfortable as on a d200, but at least my hands dont hurt like they would on a Rebel with an equivalent lens. Oh yeah, I also make fantastic prints off of the combination. 

D70s are going cheap now since the D80 was released. I prefer the D70 over the D80 personally because of the 1/500 flash sync. IMO, LCD size doesnt matter because theyre only there to make sure if you got the shot or not and to flip through menus.

My D70s also does wireless flash with my SB-600 for FREE. No pocket wizards no nothin. It just works, every time. 

Honestly, I think anyone who wants to experiment with flash for cheap should go buy a D70 and an SB-600. The kit and flash are under $1000.

just go to www.kenrockwell.com when I need equipment help, he always points me due north.


----------

